# Ipod touch 2g wird nicht mehr erkannt!



## XXXilefXXX (24. Juli 2010)

ja,mein ipod touch wird auf einmal nicht mehr bei itunes erkannt

Hilfe

hab auch schon itunes neu istalliert und nen paar andere sachen gemacht,nichts geholfen


----------



## atti11 (24. Juli 2010)

geht der ipod noch?
sonst dfu oder revmode testen!

Hier DFU:
klick

Hier Recover:
klick


----------



## XXXilefXXX (24. Juli 2010)

ja er geht noch,lässt sich auch laden


----------



## atti11 (24. Juli 2010)

Stecker bzw Karbel defekt?
teste mal Recover mode ob er da erkannt wird!


Es gibt machmal ein prob in der software wo der ipod nicht erkannt wird bzw auch nicht läd!


----------



## XXXilefXXX (24. Juli 2010)

ja er lädt ja über das kabel und wird als kamera erkannt aber nicht in itunes!

recover mode weis zwar net was das is,aber hab auch schone home taste standby usw 30 sekunde gedrückt,neu gestartet auch nichts gebracht!


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

Worm inside!
o/
Versuch mal nen Software Update, geht iwi auch ohne Itunes


----------



## atti11 (24. Juli 2010)

genauso machen wie im video!
Und dann den Recovermod nehmen!

Dann wiederherstellen solte wenn der Stecker nicht defekt ist wieder gehn.

Ipod auschalten
30 sec Warten
Home drücken und halten!
USB stecker einstecken
Bis die CD von iTunes kommt Home gedrück halten!
--> iTunes CD nicht das Appel logo!

Dann wieder iTunes wiederherstellen


MfG


----------



## XXXilefXXX (25. Juli 2010)

danke,also hab jetzt den recovermod gemacht,dann stand da der treiber konnte nicht installiert werden und die neue software für den ipod hab ich geladen aber keine ahnung wie man den installiert!


----------



## atti11 (25. Juli 2010)

ist das neuse itunes drauf?
XP?
Wann ja dann kommt ja das treiber fenster und da dann immer weiter (x) nicht online nach treiber suchen

Ist ja ne gutes zeichen das er erkannt wird!

MfG


----------



## XXXilefXXX (25. Juli 2010)

ja hab das neuste und hab vista.

ich dreh noch durch


----------



## atti11 (25. Juli 2010)

Dann mach mal den DFU Modus 

Und zwar genauso wie in dem Video!
Wenn du es anderes machste wir es nicht gehn!


----------



## XXXilefXXX (25. Juli 2010)

hab ich versucht,doch es kommt dann soein komischer ton!

kein anchliess ton und kein abschliess ton sonder ein anderer,ganz komisch

und sonst passiert nichts!


----------



## XXXilefXXX (26. September 2010)

so funk ,nach dem ich einfach vista neu gemacht habe


----------

